# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  قانون المالكين والمستأجرين رقم (11) لسنة 1994 وتعدﯾﻼتھ

## الوسادة

*المادة 1-  

يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون المالكين والمستأجرين لـسنة 1994 ) ، ويعمـل بـه        
بعد شهرين من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.(1)  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  
(1) عدل ھذا القانون بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009 وﯾعمل بھ بعد تسعﯿن ﯾوما من تارﯾخ نشره في الجرﯾدة
الرسمﯿة وتم نشره في العدد رقم (4979) بتارﯾخ 0 2009/9/1  

المادة 2-  

يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصـصة
لها أدناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك :  

العقار        :    المال غير المنقول المؤجر لغير أغراض اﻻسـتغﻼل
الزراعي.  

المالك   :    من يملك حق التصرف فيما يؤجره أو الشريك الـذي          
يملك ما يزيد على نصف العقار أو الـشخص الـذي           
يخوله القانون حق إدارة العقار وأي شخص تنتقل اليه
الملكية من المالك اﻻصلي.  

المستأجر   :    الشخص المنتفع بالعقار عن طريق اﻻجارة.  

بدل اﻹجارة   :    البدل المتفق عليه بين المالك والمـستأجر فـي عقـد           
اﻻجارة مضافا اليه أي زيادة متحققة علية بموجب  

احكام هذا القانون وقوانين المالكين و المستأجرين السابقة له .(2)  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  
(2) تم تعديل تعريف عبارة( بدل اﻹجارة) بالصيغة أعﻼه بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009.  

  (3)-3 المادة

تطبق احكام هذا القانون على جميع العقارات المؤجرة في المملكة باستثناء ما يلي:  

أ-   العقارات المؤجرة ﻻغراض اﻻستغﻼل الزراعي أو تربية الحيوان.  

ب- العقارات أو اﻻجزاء منها التي يقـدمها اﻻشـخاص الطبيعيـون أو             
المعنويون للعاملين لديهم لغايات السكن بحكم ارتباطهم بالعمل لـدى
اولئك اﻻشخاص وبسببه سواء اكان السكن مقدما مقابل بدل اجارة او           
دونه ، او كان من قبيل اﻻمتياز أو الحق الناجم عن العمل او المرتبط
به أو كان جزءا من اﻻجر أو لم يكن كذلك، ويعتبر حق اشغال العقار
المعنى في أي حالة من هذه الحاﻻت منتهياً حكماً بأنتهـاء ارتبـاط
العامل بالعمل الذي قدم له السكن بسببه على ان يعطى مهلة ثﻼثـين
يوماً ﻻخﻼء  العقار.  

جـ العقارات أو اﻻجزاء منها التي تملكها الحكومة أو المؤسسات العامة
او البلديات أو المجالس القروية أو مجالس الخدمات المشتركة التـي
تؤجر بموجب عقود ﻻستثمارها مثل الفنـادق والـصاﻻت وأمـاكن           
العرض والبيع فيها ودور السينما والمتنزهات والمطاعم وغيرها.  

د- أي جزء من العقار يؤجر لشخص أو اشخاص بهدف تقديم الخـدمات
للعقار او للمنتفعين به.  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  

(3)  تم الغاء الفقرة (ھـ) من ھذه المادة بمقتضى بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009.  

المادة 4-  
أ-   يجوز للمستأجر اثبات اﻻجارة بجميع طرق اﻻثبات في العقود الﻼحقة
التي تجري بعد نفاذ هذا القانون.  

ب- عقود اﻻجارة التي ُأبرمت قبل نفاذ هذا القانون ممن يملك حق التأجير
بمقتضى اﻻحكام القانونية النافذة آنذاك ، تُعتبر قانونية ومعموﻻً بها.  

  (4)-5 المادة

أ –على الرغم من أي اتفاق مخالف يحق للمستأجر بموجب عقـد اجـارة             
مبرم قبل تاريخ 2000/8/31 اﻻستمرار فـي اشـغال المـأجور ،        
بعد انتهاء مدة اﻻجارة العقدية ، وفقا ﻻحكام العقد وشـروطه علـى                    
ان تنتهي هذة العقود وفق اﻻحكام التالية :  

1. بالنسبة لعقود اﻻجارة المبرمة لغايات السكن :
-  اذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها قبـل تـاريخ 1970/1/1،
فينتهي مفعولها بتاريخ 2010/12/31.  

-  إذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1970/1/1 وحتـى
تــاريخ 1974/12/31، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2011/12/31

-  واذا كان قد كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1975/1/1
وحتى تاريخ 1984/12/31، فينتهـي مفعولهـا بتـاريخ
  .2012/12/31

- واذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1985/1/1 وحتى
تــاريخ 1989/12/31، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2013/12/31

-  واذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1990/1/1 وحتى
تــاريخ 1994/12/31، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2014/12/31
-  واذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1995/1/1 وحتى
تــاريخ 2000/8/30، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2015/12/31

2. بالنسبة لعقود اﻻجارة المبرمة لغير غايات السكن:  

- اذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها قبـل تـاريخ 1980/1/1،
فينتهي مفعولها بتاريخ 2011/12/31.  

  -  وإذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1980/1/1 وحتى             
تــاريخ 1989/12/31، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2012/12/31

-  وإذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1990/1/1 وحتى
تــاريخ 1994/12/31، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2013/12/31

-  واذا كان قد بدأ سريان مفعولها بتاريخ 1995/1/1 وحتى
تــاريخ 2000/8/30، فينتهــي مفعولهــا بتــاريخ
  .2014/12/31

ب –1. أما عقود اﻻيجار التي تنعقد بعد نفاذ هذا القانون فتحكمها شروط           
العقد المتفق عليه سواء اكان العقار مخصصا للسكن و لغيره ،
وينقضي عقد اﻻيجار بانتهاء المدة المتفق عليها.  

2.   اذا نص العقد على تجدده تلقائيا ، فيتجدد العقد بحكـم القـانون
لمدة تعاقدية مماثلة لمرة واحدة مالم يقـم المـستأجر بإشـعار
المؤجر بعدم رغبته في التجديد قبل انتهاء المدة اﻻصلية .  

ج- على أنه يجوز اخﻼء المأجور في أي من الحاﻻت التالية :  

1. إذا تخلف المستأجر عن دفع بدل اﻻجارة، أو اي جزء منـه            
مستحق اﻷداء قانوناً ، او تخلف عن دفع حصته مـن بـدل
الخدمات المشتركة المتفق عليها او خالف اي شـرط مـن          
شروط عقد اﻻجارة ولم يدفع ذلك البدل أو يراع ذلك الشرط           
خﻼل خمسة عشرة يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه بـذلك بموجـب
إنذار عدلي.  

2. اذا تكرر تخلف المستأجر عن دفع بدل اﻻجارة أو تكـررت           
مخالفته ﻻي شرط من شروط العقد ثﻼث مـرات أو أكثـر
رغم انذاره ذلك بواسطة الكاتب العدل في الحـالين وذلـك
دون حاجة ﻻنذار جديد.  

3. إذا أجر المستأجر المأجور أو قسما منه لـشخص آخـر او            
سمح له باشغاله دون موافقـة المالـك الخطيـة أو أخـﻼه             
لشخص اخر دون تلك الموافقة.  

4. اذا سمح المستأجر لشريك او شركة باشغال العقار المـؤجر
على انه اذا كان شخصان أو اكثر يـشغلون العقـار عـن          

طريق اﻻجارة ويتعاطون العمـل فيـه ، وقـاموا بتـأليف        
شركة تضامن بينهم ، فإن ذلك ﻻ يعتبـر موجبـا لﻼخـﻼء
ويسري هذا الحكم اﻻخير على تشكيل شركة تضامن بـين
المستأجر وأفراد اسرته العاملين معه في نفس العقار.  

5. إذا ترك المستأجر المأجور الـذي اسـتأجره قبـل تـاريخ
2000/8/31بﻼ إشغال دون سبب مشروع لمدة سنة أو أكثر
في العقارات المؤجرة لغايات السكن ، ولمدة ستة اشـهر او
اكثر في العقارات المؤجرة لغاية أخرى .  

6. اذا استعمل المستأجر العقار المأجور أو سمح باستعماله لغاية
غير مشروعة 0  

7. إذا استعمل المستأجر المأجور لغير الغاية التي استأجره مـن
أجلها وﻻ يعتبر استعمال المأجور لغاية مماثلة أو مـشابهة
للغاية المنصوص عليها في العقد استعماﻻ مخالفا.  

8. اذا ألحق المستأجر ضررًا بالعقار أو بالمرافق المـشتركة أو
سمح بإحداث ذلك الضرر، أو احدث تغييـرًِا فـي المـأجور   
يؤثر على سﻼمته بشكل يتعذر معه اعادته الى ما كان عليـه
قبل احداث الضرر أو يسمح باحـداث مثـل هـذا التغييـر،           
وﻻ يسري هذا الحكم على التحسينات التي يدخلها المـستأجر
على العقار المأجور شريطة ان يزيلها عنـد تـرك العقـار          
اذا طلب المالك ذلك.  

9.   اذا لم يكن المالك مقيماً في المنطقة التي يقع فيهـا عقـاره
المؤجر ولم يكن يملك عقارًا غيره ، فيحق له تخليته ليسكن
فيه عند عودته الى تلك المنطقة اذا اشترط ذلك فـي العقـد             
ووفقاً ﻻحكامه.  

10. اذا انشأ المستأجر على أرض خاصة به أو تملـك عقـارًا
مناسباً لممارسة أعماله او سكناه بدﻻً عـن المـأجور فـي
المنطقة   التي يقع فيها العقار.  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  
(4)عدلت هذه المادة بإلغاء نص الفقرة (أ) منها واﻻستعاضة عنة بالنص أعﻼه ، واعتبار ما ورد في الفقرة (ب) منها
بند (1) وإضافة البند (2) إليها ، وإضـافة عبـارة (الـذي اسـتأجره قبـل تـاريخ 2000/8/31) بعـد عبـارة                
(إذا ترك المستأجر المأجور)إلى البند (5) من الفقرة (ج) منها بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009. .  

المادة 6-  
أ-     يسمح للمالك بالبناء على سطح عقاره المؤجر اذا لم يكـن هنـاك
اتفاق على غير ذلك.  

ب-   للمالك الحق في تخلية الدرج المؤجر المؤدي الى سطح عقـاره اذا            
رغب في البناء على ذلك السطح شريطة أن يكون قد حصل علـى             
رخصة بالبناء. وان ﻻ يكون للسطح طريق آخر مساو لذلك الدرج
في صﻼحيته من جميع الوجوه في الوصول الى السطح وفي هـذه
الحالة يعطى لمستأجر الدرج على وجه اﻻستقﻼل تعويض يعـادل          
اجرة خمس سنوات محسوبة وفقا لﻼسس الواردة في هذا القانون.  

جـ- يشترط ان يتم البناء على السطح بصورة ﻻ تؤدي الـى اﻻضـرار
بالمستأجر او اﻻنتقاص من انتفاعه بالمأجور بشكل جوهري.  

د-  تسري أحكام هذه المـادة علـى العقـارات المـؤجرة قبـل نفـاذ                      
هذا القانون.  

المادة 7-  
أ-   تنتقل حقوق اﻻجارة في العقار المؤجر لغايات السكن بعـد وفـاة            
المستأجر الى أفراد اسرته الذين كانوا يقيمون معه في العقار عنـد            
وفاته ، أما العقار المؤجر لغايات اخرى غير السكن فتنتقل حقـوق
اﻻجارة في العقار الى اﻻصول والفروع من ورثته والى زوجتـه           
وتنقطع حقوق الزوجة في اﻻيجارة عند زواجها من زوج آخر.  

ب-   ينتقل حق اﻻستمرار في اشغال المأجور لغايات السكن الى الزوجة          
المطلقة مع أوﻻدها أن وجدوا كمستأجرين أصليين في حالة صدور
حكم قطعي من محكمة مختصة بطﻼق تعسفي أو انفصال كنـسي           
حال ترك الزوج للمأجور.  

المادة 8-  

ﻻ تسري أحكام المادة (5) من هذا القانون فيمـا يتعلـق بحـق المـستأجر فـي
اﻻستمرار في إشغال العقار بعد انتهاء اجارته على مواطني أي دولة اخرى غير             
المملكة اﻻردنية الهاشمية او الهيئات التابعة لتلك الدولة اﻻ اذا كانت التـشريعات           
المعمول بها في تلك الدولة تمنح اﻻردنيين والهيئات اﻻردنية مثل هـذا الحـق             ،
ويقع على المستأجر عبء اثبات ذلك .  

المادة 9-  

أ-   يحق للمالك تخلية العقار اذا رغب في اجراء تغيير أو تعمير وهـدم             
فيه أو في البناء الذي يؤلف العقار قسما منه على وجه يـؤثر فـي            
العقار، اذا توفرت الشروط التالية مجتمعة :  

1- ان يكون قد مضى على انشاء البناء اربعون عاماً.  

2- ان يكون قد مضى على عقد اﻻجازة اثنا عشر عاماً.  

3- ان ﻻ يكون بامكان البناء القائم تحمل زيادة في الطوابق الى           
المدى الذي تسمح به أحكام التنظيم.  

4- ان يكون قد استصدر رخصة قانونية بالبناء.  

5- ان يكون المالك قد اخطر المستأجر بواسطة الكاتب العـدل          
قبل مدة ﻻ تقل عن ستة أشهر، على أنه اذا كان في العقـار              
أو الجزء من العقار المراد هدمه أكثر من مستأجر واحـد،                 
فﻼ يجوز تنفيذ اﻻحكام التي تصدر باﻻخﻼء بمقتضى هـذه
المادة اﻻ بعد صدور احكام مماثلة بحق المستأجرين اﻻخرين
او الحصول على موافقتهم الخطية بتخلية ما يخـصهم مـن           
العقار ، وتعتبر مثل هذه الموافقة بمثابة حكم واجب التنفيذ .  

ب- يتضمن اﻻخطار العدلي المشار اليه في البند -5- من الفقرة السابقة ،
الطلب الى المستأجر ان يقوم بأعﻼم المالك بواسطة الكاتـب العـدل
فيما اذا كان يختار التعويض الذي يستحقه او العودة الـى المـاجور             
بعد اعادة بنائه بأجر المثل وذلك خﻼل شهرين مـن تـاريخ تبليغـه
اﻻخطار ويكون الحق في العودة مقيـدًا بـنفس كيفيـة اﻻنتفـاع أو        
بغاية مماثلة ﻻ تتعارض مع مقتضيات التنظيم ، وفي حالة عدم اجابة
المستأجر على اﻻخطار الموجه اليه خﻼل المدة المعينة يعتبر بأنـه                  
قد اختار التعويض.  

ج- اذا اختار المستأجر التعويض عن الضرر الذي لحق به جراء اﻻخﻼء
ولم يتم اﻻتفاق بينه وبين المالك على مقدار التعويض يحق ﻻي منهما
اقامة الدعوى لدى المحكمة المختصة لتقديره .  

د-   اذا اختار المستأجر العودة الى العقار في البناء الجديـد الـذي تـم              
الترخيص بانشائه وتعذر عليه ذلك بسبب عدم قيام المالك بهذا اﻻنشاء
خﻼل ثـﻼث سـنوات مـن تـاريخ سـريان الرخـصة بـصورة        
تمكن المستأجر من اشغاله او لرفض المالك اعادة المـستأجر الـى
العقار رغم اتمام انشائه او تغيير طبيعة او صفة استعماله فللمستأجر
الحق في اقامة الدعوى لدى المحكمة المختصة للمطالبة بـالتعويض
عن الضرر الذي لحق به جراء اﻻخﻼء.  

هـ- على المالك اخطار المستأجر بوساطة الكاتب العدل بانه قد أتم إنشاء
البناء الجديد وأن على المستأجر ابداء رغبته في العودة الى العقـار
خﻼل ثﻼثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ اﻻخطار وذلك بمقتـضى جـواب          
بوساطة الكاتب العدل.  

و-   اذا ابدى المستأجر رغبته في العودة الى العقار خﻼل المـدة المبينـة        
في الفقرة (هـ) من هذه المادة ينظم المالك والمستأجر عقـد ايجـار
جديدا بالشروط التي يتفقان عليها وفي حـال عـدم اتفاقهمـا يحـق                     
ﻷي منهما اقامة الدعوى لدى المحكمة المختصة لتحديد بدل اجر مثل
سنوي للعقار بتاريخ اقامة الدعوى.  

ز-    اذا نكل المستأجر عن العودة الى العقار او عن دفع بدل اجر المثـل              
المقدر من المحكمة فيسقط حقه في المطالبة بـاي تعـويض ويحـق
للمالك مطالبته ببدل العطل والضرر الذي لحق به.  

المادة 10-  

يجوز اخﻼء المأجور دون تعويض اذا كان آيـﻼً للـسقوط أو معرضـا سـﻼمة
اﻻخرين أو ممتلكاتهم للخطر.  


المادة 11-  
أ - لمالك العرصة المؤجرة ﻻي غرض الحق فـي تخليتهـا اذا تـوافر              
الشرطان المنصوص عليهما في البندين (4) و (5) مـن الفقـرة (أ) 
من المادة (9) من هذا القـانون دون ان يكـون للمـستأجر الحـق                      
في العودة الى العقار ويقتصر حقه على التعويض الذي يـتم تقـديره
من المحكمة المختصة 0  

ب- اذا كان في العرصة المطلوب تخليتها اي بناء أقامه المستأجر بموافقة            
المالك - باستثناء اﻻكشاك او غـرف الحراسـة او مـا يماثلهـا           -           
فﻼ يجوز الحكم بتخلية العرصة اﻻ اذا كان قد مضى على اقامة ذلك
البناء عشر سنوات على اﻻقل 0  

المادة 12-  

اذا لم تكن كيفية دفع بدل اﻻجارة مبينة في العقد فتعتبر اﻻجـرة مـشاهرة تـدفع                 
في بداية كل شهر من أشهر العقد.  

  (5)-13 المادة

أ-   يلزم المستأجر بدفع بدل اﻻجارة أو اي قـسط منـه مـستحق اﻻداء                     
طيلة المدة التي تستغرقها رؤية الدعوى المتعلقة بالمـأجور ويكـون
التخلف عن دفعه سبباً مضافا ﻻسباب دعوى التخلية القائمة اذا طلب
المالك من المحكمة أن تأمر المستأجر بدفع اﻻجرةالمستحقة ولم يقـم           
بالدفع خﻼل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه أو تبليغ وكيله أمـر             
المحكمة أو اذا لم يثبت انه دفع تلك اﻷجرة.  

ب- دون اﻹخﻼل بأحكام المادة (21) مـن هـذا القـانون ، اذا امتنـع
المستأجر عن تخلية المأجور أو تسليمه عند انتهاء مـدة اﻻجـارة ،
يجوز للمالك مطالبة المستأجر بدفع تعويض يتم احتسابه امـا علـى
اساس اجر المثل او بدل اﻻجارة المحدد بالعقد وفقا لما يختاره الما           لك
وذلك عن كامل المدة التي تستغرقها رؤية دعوى منـع المعارضـة        
في منفعة العقار المأجور أو أي دعوى اخرى ﻻسترداد المأجور امام
محكمة الدرجة اﻻولى .  

ج- على الرغم مما ورد في أي قانون اخر ، تعتبر المحكمة التي تنظـر     
في دعوى اﻻخﻼء او دعوى منع المعارضة او أي دعـوى متعلقـة
بالمأجور صاحبة اختصاص بالحكم باﻻجرة المـستحقة والتعـويض
المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة واي مطالبات اخرى
متعلقة بالمأجور مهما بلغت قيمتها وذلك مع الحكـم الـصادر فـي                      
تلك الدعوى .  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  
(5)  عدلت هذه المادة بإلغاء الفقرة (ب) الواردة فيها واﻻستعاضة عنها بالفقرتين (ب)و(ج) بالصيغة أعـﻼه
بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009.   

المادة 14-  

تحقيقاً للغايات المقصودة في هذا القانون تضاف الى بـدﻻت اجـارة العقـارا             ت
المؤجرة بتاريخ 1975/12/31 وما قبل ذلك الزيادات التالية:  

أ- العقارات المؤجرة لغير الغايـات الـواردة بـالفقرتين (ب ، ج) مـن           
هذه المادة :  

1-  يضاف الى بدل اﻻجارة اﻻصلي للعقار ما نسبته(30%) منه
عن كل سنة استمرت فيها اجارته قبل التاريخ 1995/1/1.  

2- ويضاف الى بدل اﻻجارة اﻻصلي للعقار ما نـسبته(20%)
منه عن كل سـنة اسـتمرت فيهـا اجارتـه مـن تـاريخ                          
  .1965/1/1 وحتى 1955/1/1

3- ويضاف الى بدل اﻻجارة اﻻصلي للعقار ما نـسبته(10%)
منه عن كل سـنة اسـتمرت فيهـا اجارتـه مـن تـاريخ                        
  .1975/12/31 وحتى 1965/1/1

ب- العقارات المؤجرة للحكومة والمؤسسات الرسمية العامة التابعة لهـا          
والبلديات واﻻندية والجمعيات والهيئات التـي ﻻ تـستهدف الـربح          . 
تضاف الى بدﻻت اجارتها اﻻصلية ما نسبته (75 %) من الزيـادات
المنصوص عليها في الفقرة -أ- من هذه المادة وذلك خـﻼل المـدد
المحددة ووفقا للتفاصيل المبينة فيها.  

جـ العقارات المؤجرة لغايات السكن تضاف الى بدﻻت اجارتها الحاليـة           
مانسبته (50 %) من الزيادات المنصوص عليها فـي الفقـرة -أ-        
من هذه المادة وذلك خﻼل المدد المحددة وفقاً للتفاصيل المبينة فيها.  

د- إذا عدل بدل اﻻجار اﻻصلي ﻻي عقار باﻻتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر
بحيث أصبح أكثر مما تحدده هذه المادة فيعتبر ذلـك البـدل ملزمـاً             
للمستأجر والمالك وكأنه قد تقرر بمقتضى هذا القانون، وأما اذا كـان
بدل اﻻجارة حسب اﻻتفاق أقل مما تحدده هذه المـادة فيـتم تعديلـه              
بحيث يصبح مساوياً لما تقضي به أحكامها.  

هـ يضاف الى بدل اجارة العقارات المؤجرة قبل تاريخ 1975/12/31،
الذي تم تحديده طبقا ﻻحكام الفقـرات (أ) و (ب) و (ج) و (د) مـن
هذه المادة ، ما نسبته (5%) خمسة بالمائة من بدل اﻻجارة الـسنوي
المحدد عن كل سنة استمرت فيها اﻻجارة مـن تـاريخ 1976/1/1
  0 1990/12/31 تاريخ حتى

و-  يضاف الى بدل اﻻجارة المحدد في العقود التي تمـت خـﻼل المـدة
الواقعة بين تاريخ 1976/1/1 وتاريخ 1990/12/31 مـا نـسبته
(3%) ثﻼثة بالمائة من ذلك البدل عن كل سنة استمرت فيها اﻻجارة           
خﻼل هذه المدة.  

ز- اذا عدل بدل اﻻجارة باﻻتفاق بين المالك والمستأجر بحيـث اصـبح
اكثر مما هو محدد في الفقرتين (هـ) و (و) من هذه المادة فيعتبـر
هذا البدل ملزما للمستأجر والمالك وكأنه محـدد بمقتـضى احكـام                     
أي منهما ، اما اذا كان البدل اقل ممـا هـو محـدد فـي الفقـرتين
المذكورتين فيتم تعديله بحيث يصبح مساويا لما تقضي به احكامهما.  

  (6)-15 المادة

أ-   لغايات هذة المادة ، تعني عبارة (بدل اﻻجارة اﻻساسي) أياً مما يلي:  

1. بدل اﻻجارة الملزم للمـستأجر كمـا تـم تحديـده بتـاريخ
2000/8/31 وفقاً ﻷحكام القانون وذلك بالنسبة لعقود اﻻجارة
المبرمة قبل تاريخ 1991/1/1.  

2. بدل اﻻجارة المتفق عليـه ﻻول مـرة فيمـا بـين المالـك        
والمستأجر وذلك بالنسبة لعقود اﻻجارة المبرمة خﻼل المـدة
الواقعة ما بين تاريخ 1991/1/1 وحتى تاريخ 2000/8/30.  

ب- بالنسبة لعقود اﻻجارة المبرمة قبل تاريخ 1975/1/1،يـضاف الـى
بدل اﻻجارة اعتبارا من تاريخ 2011/1/1 مانسبته خمـسة بالمائـة
من بدل اﻻجارة اﻻساسي عن كل سنة مضت فيها اﻻجارة اعتبـارًا           
من تاريخ بدء اﻻجارة وحتى تاريخ 2010/12/31 اذا كان العقـار
مؤجرا لغايات السكن وتصبح هذة النسبة ستة بالمائة اذا كان العقـار            
مؤجرا لغير غايات السكن .  

ج- بالنسبة لعقود اﻹجارة المبرمة خﻼل المدة الواقعة مـا بـين تـاريخ             
1975/1/1 وحتى تاريخ 1990/12/31 ، يضاف الى بدل اﻹجارة
اعتبارًا من تاريخ 2011/1/1 ما نسبته ثﻼثة بالمائة من بدل اﻹجارة
اﻷساسي عن كل سنة مضت فيها اﻹجارة اعتبارًا من تـاريخ بـدء             
اﻹجارة وحتى تاريخ 2010/12/31 وذلك إذا كان العقـار مـؤجرًا
لغايات السكن ، وتصبح هذه النسبة أربعة بالمائـة إذا كـان العقـار
مؤجرًا لغير غايات السكن 0  

د-   بالنسبة لعقود اﻹجارة المبرمة خﻼل المدة الواقعة مـا بـين تـاريخ             
1991/1/1 وحتى تاريخ 2000/8/30 ، يضاف الى بدل اﻹجـارة
اعتبارًا من تاريخ 2011/1/1 ما نسبته واحد بالمائة من بدل اﻹجارة
اﻷساسي عن كل سنة مضت فيها اﻹجـارة اعتبـارًا مـن تـاريخ                     
بدء اﻹجارة وحتى تاريخ 2010/12/31 وذلك إذا كان العقار مؤجرًا
لغايات السكن وتصبح هذه النسبة اثنين بالمائة إذا كان العقار مؤجرًا           
لغير غايات السكن 0  

هـ إذا عدل بدل اﻹجارة قبل تاريخ 2000/8/31 باﻹتفاق بـين المالـك
والمستأجر بحيث أصبح أقل من البدل المحدد بمقتضى أحكام الفقـرة           
(ب) أو الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة فيتم تعديل بدل اﻹجـارة ليـصبح          
مساوياً للبدل المحدد بمقتضى أحكام تلك الفقـرة ، وأمـا إذا أصـبح     
بدل اﻹجارة المعدل أكثر من البدل المحدد بمقتضى أحكـام أي مـن             
الفقرتين المذكورتين ، فيبقى البدل المعدل ملزماً للمستأجر وﻻ يخضع           
ﻷي زيادة 0  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  
(6) أضيفت هذه المادة إلى القانون اﻷصلي بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009.  

المادة 16-  
يعتبر بدل اﻹجارة الذي حدده هذا القانون مطبقاً من تاريخ نفاذ أحكامه ويـسري
على العقود السارية المعقودة قبل ذلك دون مساس بتواريخ اﻻسـتحقاق المبينـة                      
في تلك العقود 0  

المادة 17-  
يعتبر إيداع اﻷجرة إلى صندوق المحكمة التي يقع العقار ضمن منطقتهـا إيـداعاً
قانونياً ووفاء ، ويرسل ديوان المحكمة إشعارًا إلى المالك باﻹيداع ودعوة لﻼستﻼم
مقابل رسم مقطوع وقدره دينار واحد يدفعه المودع .  

المادة 18-  

على مجلس الوزراء أن ينظر في زيادة بدﻻت اﻹيجار أو إنقاصها بالنسبة المئوية
التي يراها محققة للعدالة والصالح العام وذلك مرة أو أكثر كل خمـس سـنوات
اعتبارًا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون .  

المادة 19-  
أ-   إذا قام المالك أو أمر بالقيام بعمل يقـصد منـه إزعـاج المـستأجر           
أو الضغط عليه لتخليه العقار أو زيـادة اﻷجـرة كقطـع الميـاه أو          
سد المجاري أو إتﻼف أي من اﻷشياء التابعة له أو كانـت فيـه أو
إزالتها ، أو تعطيل الخدمات المشتركة فللمستأجر تصليح أو إعادة أو
تركيب ما تم إتﻼفه أو إزالته بعد إخطار المالك بذلك وحسم النفقـات
من بدل اﻹجارة .   

ب- إذا لم يؤد المؤجر كل الخدمات المتفق عليها أو بعضها صـراحة أو
ضمناً دون مسوغ مشروع للمستأجر أن يطالب المـؤجر عـن كـل
واقعة منها بتعويض عادل .   

ج- للمحكمة إذا رأت غبناً يلحق بالمؤجر في عقود اﻹجارة الذي يـشمل
الماء والكهرباء وما ماثلها مـن خـدمات أن تحكـم بتقـدير قيمـة          
تلك الخدمات الملحوظة حين العقد وتفريقها عـن اﻷجـرة وإلـزام
المستأجر بما يزيد على ذلك .  

  (7)  -20 المادة

يعتبر عقد اﻹجارة سندًا تنفيذيا قابﻼً للتنفيذ للمطالبة باﻷجور المستحقة بموجبه لدى
دائرة التنفيذ المختصة وفق أحكام التشريعات النافذة 0  

المادة 21-  

يجوز للمؤجر بموجب عقد إجارة خطي اتبـاع اﻹجـراءات التاليـة ﻹخـﻼء أو
استرداد العقار المأجور واستﻼمه خالياً من الشواغل إذا كان سـبب اﻹخـﻼء أو              
اﻻسترداد انتهاء مدة عقد اﻹجارة وفق أحكام العقد أو وفق أحكـام الفقـرة (أ) أو
الفقرة (ب) من المادة (5) من هذا القانون :  

أ-  إذا قام المالك بإخطار المستأجر بلزوم إخﻼء أو رد المأجور بانتهـاء
مدة عقد اﻹجارة وامتنع المستأجر عن إعادة المـأجور خـﻼل مـدة           
عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه اﻹخطار أو تاريخ انتهاء مدة عقد اﻹجارة          
أيهما ﻻحق، فيعتبر ذلك سبباً مشروعاً للمالك لتقديم طلب الى قاضي           
اﻷمور المستعجلة لدى المحكمة المختصة ﻻستصدار قرار بإخﻼء أو
استرداد المأجور وللقاضي أو من ينتدبه إجراء الكشف ﻻثبات واقـع           
حال المأجور إذا وجد ذلك ضرورياً 0

ب- يعتبر القرار المستعجل بقبول الطلب سندًا تنفيذياً قابﻼً للتنفيذ كحكـم           
قضائي وفق أحكام قانون التنفيذ إذا تحقق الشرطان التاليان مجتمعين:  
1. انقضاء مدة عشرة أيام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه للمستأجر          
بدون الطعن فيه أو تأييد محكمة اﻻستئناف للقرار المـستعجل          
في حالة الطعن فيه وعلى محكمة اﻻستئناف أن تنظـر فـي                   
هذا الطعن مرافعة 0  
2. تقديم المالك من غير المؤسسات العامة والبنوك كفالة عدلية أو
مصرفية يقدر قيمتها قاضي اﻷمور المـستعجلة أو المحكمـة          
المختصة وذلك لضمان العطل والـضرر الـذي قـد يلحـق            
بالمستأجر إذا تبين أن المالك غير محق بطلبه 0
ج- على الرغم مما ورد في أي قانون آخر ، ﻻ يكـون المالـك ملزمـاً                 
بإقامة دعوى موضوعية بشأن القرار المستعجل القاضي بـإخﻼء أو
استرداد المأجور ، كما ﻻ يمس القرار المستعجل حـق أي طـرف             
بإقامة دعوى موضوعية ضد الطرف اﻵخر لتقديم أي ادعـاءات أو           
مطالبات وفق أحكام التشريعات النافذة.  


د- إذا مضت مدة ثﻼثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ المستأجر للقرار المستعجل
وبدون ان يقدم المستأجر دعوى موضوعية أمام المحكمة المختـصة
بخصوص عقـد اﻹجـارة موضـوع القـرار المـستعجل فعلـى                       
قاضي اﻷمور المستعجلة انهاء مفعول الكفالة العدلية أو إعادة الكفالة          
المصرفية الى المالك بناء على طلبه 0  

هـ إذا كان العقار مؤجرًا مفروشاً فﻼ يلزم توجيـه اﻹخطـار وإجـراء
الكشف المشار إليهما في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة ،ويعتبـر القـرار
المستعجل الصادر بقبول طلب اﻹخﻼء أو اﻻسترداد قـابﻼً للتنفيـذ
كحكم قضائي فور صدوره وذلك على الرغم مما ورد في البندين (1) 
و(2) من الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة 0  

المادة 22-   

إذا عرض المستأجر على المالك استﻼم العقار المأجور بسبب انتهاء مدة اﻹجارة
وامتنع المالك عن استﻼمه رغم تبلغه إنذارًا عدلياً بذلك ، يجـوز للمـستأجر أن                 
يقدم طلباً الى قاضي اﻷمور المستعجلة لتسليم العقار المأجور الى المحكمة وذلـك          
دون اﻹخﻼل بحقوق الطرفين وفق أحكام العقد 0  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  
(7) تم إضافة المواد (20) و(21) و(22) إلى القانون اﻷصلي بموجب القانون رقم (17) لسنة  2009 ،وتم إعـادة
  .(24-23-19-18-17-16) لتصبح (20-15) من المواد ترقيم


المادة 23-  

يلغى قانون المالكين والمستأجرين رقم (62) لسنة 1953 وتعديﻼته .  
\  
المادة 24-  

رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.*

----------

